# Architecture Grad looking to work overseas



## meech (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello,

I'm originally from Scotland and moved to Australia with my parents when I was younger.
I've recently completed my Masters in Architecture here in Melbourne.
I'm finding it hard to find an graduate architecture job here in Australia.

I'm in a great position where I'm both an Australian citizen and UK citizen. 
I'm wondering if I would find it easier to get something overseas?
I realise the uk economy is in a wee bit of a shambles but is there any places in the EU easier to find architecture jobs?
I don't know any other languages than english.
I'm not sure if I've posted this in the right spot!

I'd appreciate some advice


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

meech said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm originally from Scotland and moved to Australia with my parents when I was younger.
> I've recently completed my Masters in Architecture here in Melbourne.
> ...


One major problem you will face is acceptability of your Australian architectural qualification in UK and in EU generally. Non-EU state qualifications aren't recognised without verification, assessment and possible further exams/training. See Architects Registration Board.
Your lack of UK qualification will be a serious drawback, as UK qualified architects have undergone up to two years of practical as well as academic training. It may be different if you have already an established reputation and portfolio as an experienced architect.
Since the British construction industry is still in the doldrums, it won't be easy to find a job as an architect, esp in a junior position.


----------



## meech (Apr 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> .
> Since the British construction industry is still in the doldrums, it won't be easy to find a job as an architect, esp in a junior position.


I suspected as much.. thanks for the quick response


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Have you tried China or Dubai? They are the only countries looking for architect grads I am lead to believe.


----------

